# How much to sell tanned hides and lucky feet for



## justin (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone tan hides or lucky rabbit feet, I have been searching the Internet to try to get an idea of how much to sell them for with no luck. I live in Michigan if that makes a difference.


----------



## PrairieDweller (Oct 27, 2012)

Justin - Go to your local Tandy store (or their on-line catalog) and see what they are selling for. Here in Colorado they are about $4.00 last time I checked. It also depends on what the demands are for your area.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 28, 2012)

With the cost of needed chemicals and supplies to tan rabbit hides, not to mention your time and labor, you will end up paying someone to take them off your hands.


----------



## Catalaya's Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2013)

Depends on the tanning process you use. I've used battery acid fairly cheap however brains are cheaper but am learning how to do this still.


----------



## PrairieDweller (Jan 30, 2014)

I've recently read online that egg yolks do a good job. I haven't tried it yet, but am planning to so I can clear out the hides from my freezer. I have laying chickens so eggs are always available. And I would prefer not using chemical,s or brains, since I'd have to freeze them too..


----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

Question about the lucky feet, do they also need to be tanned or preserved in some way, or can I just apply a metal cap to the end and add a keychain? And how do I preserve it if I need to do so?


----------

